

Ask HN: Who is the funniest poster on HN? - forgottenacc56


======
jgeorge
Me, but they say looks aren't everything.

------
jacquesm
cperciva without a doubt.

------
MichaelCrawford
Why, I am of course.

------
opless
your mother?

